# 2020 Scott Addict 54cm



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Could someone with the above bike measure the distance (in millimeters) from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the front wheel axle
(front to center measurement) None of the dealers including Scott have this listed on the geometry charts. 
It was 591 on the older Solace models but someone had posted that this had changed when they dropped the model and went only to the addict lineup


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a 54cm 2020 rc30. I measured from center of crankset hole to center of front thru axle 23 1/8" or 587.4mm or 58.7cm.



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

